# Pictures for Dane lovers



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

There are 2 greatdane puppies that come once in awile to the same dog park as I go to and I happen to get a couple of pictures of them. They are just so cute and very loving. AND THEY ARE GROWING LIKE WEEDS.The owner says it is 10 cups of food a day and they look like they could eat 20, they are so skinny. I will try to get more if you would like, remember to double click on the pictures

View attachment 398



View attachment 397


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures!!! They are so handsome :biggrin:

Tell him to visit the site and switch to raw...they wont eat nearly as much and they will grow at a constant rate!


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

album link I found: Sapphire


----------

